# Chrysos goes crazy on grass



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

20-30 mins is what i do for my 4 month old as well, no running though on sidewalks...he also loves the grass as well!! he just lays in it i think they like how it feels...he eats it as well sometimes but i stop him if i can


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are good walks for him. Playing in the grass is totally normal, it's a new stimulation for him, he's having fun.


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

completely normal, our little one sometimes starts running in circles and she LOVES digging up grass and chewing it like she is attacking something. Doesn't really eat the gras just kind of gets it in her mouth and shakes it to where it flies around in the air......ill post a pic.


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

our little girl enjoying the grass.........









attacking it.....


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like normal Golden puppy behavior to me. In fact, my 7-year-old Golden boy still goes crazy every time he's let into the yard, rubbing his back and "attacking" the grass.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

squeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaallll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

sounds like a typical golden to me.... rolling and chewing the grass. zooooomieeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss in the grass =P


----------



## wizo (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh wow! Ok thanks guys, you've put my mind at ease! Haha, looks like I'll be letting him run and roll around the grass more often! :wavey:


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Wait until you see him near water. Then you'll see real craziness 
Cooper also loves the grass. I think it feels good between his toes, like tickly  It must smell better than concrete too!

I loved the pictures of the little girl pup! Especially the second one, she's extra cute 

4 months old was my favourite stage! Treasure all their puppy antics!


----------



## wizo (Nov 6, 2010)

haha really?! when he's better trained I will consider bringing him to the beach, it's pet friendly )


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks even has particular areas of grass (on our walks) that he likes to stop and roll around on his back on. He also has certain places where he likes to stop and take a few bites of grass in the early spring.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Darby has a couple places, usually grass, that he just kinda flops and shoulder rolls onto his back from a walk. He'll then roll and rub and moan and goan - no doubt he's loving it! Pretty funny to watch. He especially loves grass with morning dew or wet from rain. He'll also do it in newly mown grass and had so much fun one day that the guy mowing the lawn stopped, turned off the mower and just laughed. 

Kinda freaked out the pet walker until I reassured her he wasn't have a seizure or something - LOL!


----------

